# Is Dallee sound worth buying?



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a lot of Aristo diesel engines and wanted to know if these systems are worth putting in.  I was told that these are designed to go with the Aristo line and are easy to install. I reallly don't want to spend the big money on all these engines. So is the Dallee system better than no sound at all? 


 I run track power and I did hear that Dallees reed switches were not so good.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo/Dallee sound systems are better than no sound. I installed one in an SD45. 


For my next SD45, I got a Phoenix sound card.


JimC.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

If your not to picky about the sound quality and just want a basic sound system they are good. Short money also. BTW I have never used them with track power, only Battery power.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You do get what you pay for. 

I have used a $5.00 kit for sound that just gives a constant motor sound for my small inexpensive engines. 

I also have Phoenix and Sierrra in some engines. 

I do like the reprogramming feature of the phoenix. 

I do plan to install the RDC Dallee in my RDC when I find one (have not seriously looked yet.)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Maybe I'll hold out for Phoenix. A friend tells me the Dallee sounds good if you have a big, heavy speaker.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB selfcontained 6500x series is fairly good, but requires use of reed switches and [in my opinion] the capacitor set for standing sounds.


JimC.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gifi would look at qsi solutions, just installed theyre aristo pnp sound board, in a dash 9, and also put in a g-wire to control everything with my airwire t9000 throttle, you can go either way trackpower, or battery with the qsi, if you want to see and hear the quality go to you tube 7485 jerry there you will hear qsi pnp for a dash 9.  Going to install it in my sd45 next may strip out phoenix in other sd45,  and also the hardwired airewire in the other dash 9 w/o sound,  As for ease of installation, took 20 minutes no muss no fuss no complicated wiring, no soldering just  plug n play like they say, at least on the aristo diesels! Tony and Lou at qsi have a winner here,  Litchfield Station was also very helpful!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

'Cept I don't have an airwire controller.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

brakeman you dont need a airwire throttle you can run sound with your transformer, and it will work just as well!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I have to agree with a couple of guys here in that QSI  is in my opion the best bang for the buck.i have DCS sounds witch i feel are the best sounds out there i also have phoneix, sierra, dallee and qsi, for thirty dallars more than dallee you can have QSI plug and play, i sent back the dallee because of the poor quality and the poor sounds that came out of them. you may be able to tweek them a little but it will cost you and extra 100.00 to do so.  i have 8 of the QSI  systems for  dc running, and they sound evey bit as good as phoneix hands down, and for the price you can't go wrong, far beeter than dallee and no istallation hassles...i know there are some here that swear that phoneix is the best but i humbley diagree, QSI  is the newest sounds on the market and for what you get for119.99 nothing can come close to what you get for a 119.99 , you pay twice as much for a phoneix or sierra and the sound systems even the p-5 are old technolagy, i know there are a few here that are dihard phoniex and sierra fans and i not nocking them as i own 3 of each of them but i'm just comparing them to each other in my loco's
Nick


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifgo take a look at my you tube site and videos, 7485jerry, there you will see and hear several examples of QSI, compared to Phoenix, and you can be the judge! There are some with using transformer, and some with airwire can controll around 28 features right from your t9000 throttle, using trackpower with a g-wire installed and pnp QSI for an aristo dash 9 both items the pnp and the g-wire are around $200 give or take a little either way! Judge for yourself im convinced. The Regal  Dont want this to sound like a commercial but it is just my feelings having both the QSI and the Phoenix  just trying to give an honest personal opinion here.  I like the QSI because of the ease of instlalation, and like most  guys the price is right compared to what you get and what the item will do take a look comments, questions, opinions appreciated.  ps I'M ELECTRONICALLY CHALLENGED!!!!!!!! this is for dummies like me who dont understand wiring, soldering, and all that technical mumbo jumbo in the Airwire group on Yahoo under blueregal there is a photo album that actually shows the installation i did step by step!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doesnt cost to join either just to see the installation working on some other ways of getting the word out on this my opinon and we all know what opinions are they are like a---oles and everyone has one like all of us!!!!!!!!!If you like less expensive, and simplicity then this is for you./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Pipertwo (Jan 8, 2008)

Where do I get the QSI for $119.99?  Will the unit work with the Aristo Train Engineer?  What else is needed to get the sound working using the QSI sound.  After spending hours and hours trying to get the Dallee to work I am ready to quit.   I have even tried using only an eight pack of AA batteries applied to the Dallee as Dallee instructs to keep the sound on when the engine is not in motion and still no sound.  Well the eight AA batteries did activate the SD45 motors and they moved but still no sound.  I am ready to try something else.  I have been discussing this under the Dallee in the SD45 in this Forum.
Frank Barnard


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Frank, 
 i received 8 of them not to long ogo from tonys toy exchange, i kid you not it took me 5 minutes to install in a dash 9 and about 10 to put in a gp 40 cause you need to remove the body. i beleive the sd 45 is the same, no wiring just plug the QSI Board into the aristo board and your ready to go on DC power. the thing that made me really like these boards was that you can toot the horn and ring the bell on dc power with no additional parts. i love it for DC running only... you won't regret buying one......
Nick.
P.S. also you can talk to Greg E. and RJ  on this forum about QSI they have been using it alot under DCC with great results i beleive......


----------



## Pipertwo (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is Tonys Toy Exchange? What is their phone number and web site? What is the sound part number for the QSI the works in the SD45? Thank you for the help. 
It is 19 below zero this morning near Madison and the Pack play up north of here in Green Bay today. 
Frank Barnard


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Frank,
Tony web site is WWW.TONYSTRAINS.COM part # i used for sd-45 was 1008-335.
good luck,
Nick


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Are the QSI boards only for Aristo, or are they easily installed in the USA trains as well? I run track power with a bridgeworks 10 amp. I am powering to loops. I was wondering what I have to buy in order to control the functions. I thought I could add two of those QSI engineer controls. One for each track , that way I could control each track seperately. I don't know if that power pack is enough to power 4 engines with that system. I currently run 4 now with no problems. Or could I add reed switches to the QSI board? I thought I read somewhere that in order to honk the horn with track power you have to throw the direction switch back and forth. I don't think that would work if it was teamed up with an engine that didn't have QSI installed. That's why I am wondering what my options are since I am not ready to buy all those sounds cards as of yet.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

As I understand it you can't use the QSI with Train Engineer--is that right? It has a plug in available for Airwire but not for anything else. I would be looking at QSI except I just ordered an onboard TE system


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Heres what i have found after playing with the boards on DC power for a couple of days first you can set the starting voltage if you want to start at a higher voltage witch seems to make the engine run better, i would only run them with other qsi boards only ,unless you were to compare starting voltages of locos without qsi and set the starting voltage of the qsi loco to match non qsi loco, i also do run the  loco's with the te and as lomg as you use the power pack direction switch you can still trigger horn and bell, but it needs to be a 2 way switch not a 3 way like bridgewerks pack... all in all very happy with the system just takes some time to figure out all that it can do... and it does alot more than any other sound card i own, ecept of course DCS hope this helps i think for the price it's well worth trying one... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif also Greg E. and RJ have been using the system on DCC with good  feedback from them as well i spoke with Greg the other day he helped me to understand more of what the board could do. i also will email RJ as well he has been using the board as well..it's kinda funny from reading gregs posts here then talking to him by phone, turns out to be a a ok guy i know he and i didn't start off to well but i think were OK now../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif
Nick


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Greg's response came after I ordered the Dallee.

I decided not to gut my Mallet dinosaur style. Annoyingly, Radio Shack doesn't carry those 1 by 12 connectors, so I unsoldered the "DCC" connector from the little shorting PC board.

I was worried about the TE accessory receiver connecting directly to my 19.2v battery and I had a little 14.4v regulator I built for something else a while ago, so I ran battery power from the regulator in the tender to the outside pins of the dcc connector. I power the sound system, smoke, and lights from there. The light and smoke switches still work. I ran the output from the TE to the 3rd and 4th pins from the ends. I used dallee's magnetic chuff synchronizer with 2 magnets on the pilot truck.

The dallee board hisses, pumps breaks and pops the popoff valve. If I rotate the pilot wheels I hear it chuff. I can turn the bell on and off and blow the whistle with the te buttons. When the whistle is blowing, other sounds stop, but they continue when the bell is ringing.

My speaker distorts badly at really low volume, so I'm looking around for a better speaker.



















Oh yea, with the top on, I can lift the steam dome and reach the volume control and code set button.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The December 2007 Garden Railways magazine has an in depth article by Gary Raymond comparing the Phoenix, Sierra, and Dallee sound systems in a Dash 8/9 that you might find interesting he ended up choosing the Dallee…


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a note on the above i have read that article and its good,only thing i believe this was before Qsi was out there for them to evaluate. As a customer who researched other items i found the QSI aristo pnp board and g wire were what i was looking for. The ease of installation and the sound!!!!!!YOWza Im not a mechanically technical person and all you do is pull out 7 screws in the dash 9 and expose the mother board then you just pull out the dummy plug, and plug in the qsi sound board and then plug in the little g-wire with its board!!!!!!!!Presto magico you now have sound superb sound and control with  your t-9000 throttle! You can view a sound comparison between qsi and Phoenix at you tube under 7485jerry. Theyre is also a step by step pic setup in the Airwire Group  at Yahoo.com in my photo album (you will probably have to join to access, but its free) I'm telling you guys take a look and you be the judge but I'm a satisfied informed customer of qsi now and thats what i will be installing in my locos from here on out.


 take the g-wire board plug into QSI  aristo pnp board and mount the board anywhere, and Walla you have 28 controllable functions and superb sound!! Even one of the top 5 retailers when i was looking into this got one and tested against Phoenix they said it was equal to if not better!!!!!!!!!! This is cutting edge technology and wasnt   "OUT THERE" we shall say, but from what i see, hear, and have found out QSI is coming boys get er quick.  Phoenix at $250 and qsi with the g wire is only $208! Yes you do have to buy the airwire t9000 throttle too! ($199+) but i believe its all worth it. You can go to my webpage at blueregal.angelfire.com and follow the links or email me and i will help you guys anyway i can.  But i"m sold on the QSI system, ps you can run battery power or track power with it . The QSI system and g-wire system you see and hear on you tube was under track power and airwire throttle control and you can power up you track with either a standard transformer, or a TE System something in the g wire, you turn the throttle on before you power up tracks puts loco into neutral and then you go from there with throttle controls or you can just run with your te or transformer but you dont have the functions that way as you do with airwire.  Also in the garden rr mag of dec on about the 4 page big blue page ad tells you what to expect with all forms of QSI products take a look or cal Tony or Lou at QSI 1-800-671-0641 they will help you out with anything they can!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fellows something happned when i was typing this post dont know if i got everything i originally put down so if it is choppy or doesnt sound real clear email me or visit webpage and follow links or go to Airwire group under bluereal photo album step by step pics of install by me.  Check everything out and YOU make the decision but im sold. Thanks for your time guys for reading this little testimonial


----------



## Pipertwo (Jan 8, 2008)

Torby, I am using the Dallee and the Art5474 as you are. You have used different hookup point on the Dallee that I used off the instruction sheel and have yet to get any sound. The power comes from a battery car and a 27 TE. I have tried a 9v battery as showen to keep an idle sound but no sound. I am considering purchasing 2 Phoenix SP2.5 OV speaker for battery cars. This would let me check the speaker. I am about ready to send the Dallee to the company to be checked out. 
Next, to the QSI units. If the QSI sound unit is in the engine will the 27 TE in a battery car running the produce sound in the engine? Where does the T9000 come in? With the T9000 being a transimitter why is it needed when I already have a transimitter with the Train Enginer? I am using the TE so why do I need another transmitter? Just learning I think 
Frank Barnard


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. You don't hear anything if you just connect the speaker and your 9v battery to J1? 

Use J3 if you want it to guess what chuff sounds to make from your motor voltage. I used the Synchronized Chuff connection and J1 instead. 

The thing with the QSI board was I couldn't establish that it had inputs to be used in a non DCC setup until after I'd bought the Dallee, or I might have gone with the QSI. 

I'll see if that speaker guy is in at lunch today.

I have a friend who runs track power, but triggers his bell and whistle with a remote control ripped out of a $10 R/C toy. He hands this transmitter to a kid and lets them blow the whistle while he keeps control of the TE.


----------



## Pipertwo (Jan 8, 2008)

Today I called St. Aubin's and talked with the sound installer and St. Subin now sells the QSI sound and he has installed many of these units using QSI, g-wire and an Airwire throttle. None of the Train Engineer system is used when using these three items. Using these you have sound and power control using track or battery power. 

I don't know if a QSI and only a TE can do the same as above running the engine with sound and power with no horn or bell. If it works will you also get the bell and horn. You will with the above three pice system. The above three items will cost over $400.00. Using one Airewire throttle you can add QSI and a g-wire to other engines running several engines on one throttle. More throttles are needed as you add operators. 

I get not sound from my Dallee unit in my SD45. I have ordered another speaker to make a sound car and I will use the new speaker to see if the Dallee will produce sound. 

Frank Barnard 

Tomorrow I call Dallee about no sound.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone installed a Dallee sound card in a AristoCraft Dash-9 loco im expanding my first lgb start set and just got my first dash-9 and im looking for a cheap sound unit also how would i active the sound on the loco i use the Aristo CRE55470 - Train Engineer trackside Set and the CRE55460 - 10Amp Ultima PS i have heard that some people use the Aristo ART-55474 Acc. Receiver to activate sound if so how is that wired with a dallee sound card 


any help would be great thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the docs are on the Aristo site... the 55474 is the right accessory controller. There are only 2 inputs/controls suitable on that to directly connect the dallee to. No matter, I think the dallee only does bell and whistle. 

I would drop over there and ask the question, I'm almost 100% positive they have a connection diagram. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dallee makes two types of diesel sounds. 
1 x for track power and 1 x for battery R/C - DCC. 

The battery R/C version has four function triggers. 
1 x for horn. 
1 x for bell. 
1 x for forcing notch 8. Handy for revving the engine up before moving. 
1 x for turning off the diesel roar and having just horn and bell. 

I think they are good value for the money but some are monophonic and some are polyphonic. 
Diesel rumble is fair depending on the prototype. The horns are quite good and the bells fair.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo 55474 has a C output that can pick a relay and this can be used to turn either lights or smoke on or off. 

The 55474 has a dc to dc converter that when the track voltage gets over 6 volts, it can drive 100ma of current on output C and this is either on or off via the C button. 

A and B outputs are for controlling either LGB or Aristo switch machines and the EPL drive can have a DPDT 12070 added to control anything you wish, however the electronics will not cost much more than most engines if you implement all this.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I like and use the QSI card with Airiwire, on track power--it's a great system

But have an RS3 and a spare aristo 75 mhz transmitter AND the accessory board to drive sounds. So I figure why not save the 200 plus bucks it'd cost to put another QSI in.


So I'll join the chorus..

1: Are the Dallee diesel sounds any good

2. Can I trigger bell and whistle with a 75 mhz rig and TRACK POWER?

Edited: Never mind--I just found a link to a video on George's page. I think the extra for QSI i worth it. especially since I just tested the 75 hz te and had a lot of range issues


----------



## Dan Love (Jan 3, 2008)

The speaker and it's connector can be tested with a 1.5 volt battery, and 2 wires. 

There have been some of the Dallee/Aristo cards that haven't worked out of the box. 

Dan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is no comparison between the Dallee sounds and the QSI. The Dallee is not polyphonic. You can find some Utube videos that show the dallee... It is (as compared to Phoenix) an inexpensive sound card, and you get what you pay for. The QSI has broken the $200 price barrier, and is a tough competitor as a sound card alone. 

There are only really 2 outputs on the 55474 that are easily used without having more extensive electronics knowledge. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Not all the Dallee diesel sounds are monophonic. I think you will find the Dallee GE sound is Polyphonic. There are others. 
In my opinion it is the pick of the Dallee diesel sounds. 

For small dismals like the Accucraft Baguley Drewry 6 x coupled loco, I use the #632 Railbus sound . 
It is polyphonic and is very good. Especially for the money.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd change my Dallee to something else except right now, the budget allows for eating and sleeping indoors and not much else. The QSI sounds attractive. If you want a hundred dollar board, I like the Small Scale Railways board http://www.smallscalerailways.com better.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, looks like you hooked into the "D" control on the 55474. How do you ring the bell AND do the whistle on the Dallee with just one connection? 

Regards, Greg


----------

